# Custom paint



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Anybody here ever buy custom painted crank baits? Looking more for Bomber long a or Rapala orginal or husky jerks.


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 24, 2001)

Give John Latham a call.
He has what you're looking for.
Sells from his garage in Algonac.
Tell him "Curt" - Hotwired sent you.

810-580-9579 

[email protected]

http://stores.ebay.com/lurehoor

Also go here and hit "Lure Whore" on the left to see some of his rapala floaters he's painted.

http://detroitcustomtackle.com/


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Thats just what I was looking for. He is good thanks


----------

